# New Cumberland Dam



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Anything biting? White Bass, Hybrids or Crappie?


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

never seen crappie taken down there?But I've only fished the WV side.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Have caught many crappie down there, and big ones. Would cast a small twister down on the rocks, right below the wall, casting in that small calm area at the base of the wall.

Rich


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Guppy is right. There are some big crappie in there! I've seen many caught just below the wall and they're always 15-16+ inches. Never seen a small one caught!


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Guppy is right. There are some big crappie in there! I've seen many caught just below the wall and they're always 15-16+ inches. Never seen a small one caught!


What month does these large crappie normally make their run in this area?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

That I can't answer as I've never fished for them. If I was to guess, and trust me, that's all it is....I would say in the near future. Maybe someone will chime in that chases them........


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

StarkFisherman said:


> What month do these large crappie normally make their run in this area?



I'll Let You'ns Know
HEHEHEHEHEEHEE!!  By PM.

SOON, Very-Very-Soon. Keep checking the feeder creeks.


----------



## RalphtheAirborneRanger (Feb 16, 2011)

Not familiar at all with the dam or big river fishing, but would like to give it a shot tommorow morning. I'm guessing white bass and crappy are prolly the fish to go after right now, but any advice or tips for fishing the Dam dam would be great.


----------



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

We puled 20 crappie 12 sauger and 4 waleye plus countless smallmouth sat at the dam. They are definetly running. We were in pa but the river is the same. The crappie ere full of eggs


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

If I were going to the river, I'd be fishing for eye's! But while doing so, I've caught lots of other fish....white bass, wipers/stripers..whatever they're called, catfish, lg and smallmouth, crappies, sheephead. Have seen gar caught there also!


----------



## RalphtheAirborneRanger (Feb 16, 2011)

I was told that the eyes already had made their run and are rare now. But I'd rather target them then any other fish. I'm heading down first thing in the morning and this should be interesting.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

went to the yorkville dam today just down the river . to tell you if the eyes are hitting, a guy next to me had a counter on his hip, and when he left his counter was at 66


----------



## RalphtheAirborneRanger (Feb 16, 2011)

Do you guys use a leader with a heavy weight or Is the current not that strong?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Ralph,
I fish the river alot from anywhere in late Sept/early Oct into March/April, depending on the weather and if we have fishable ice. I generally use a 3/8 to 1/2 oz jig head. Sometimes I'll add one or two pinch on sinkers if it's a little fast. Right now, the water is about 16.5 which isn't too bad. But you may want to call ahead and see if WV side wicket is open, if it is, a 5 oz sinker is not enough! I always call in advance when it's up a little which it is. I'll plan a trip if it's between 13 & 18, with, in my personal opinion, 15 being best!! The number is 740-537-2571. Some of the guys don't like to say much, with Woody being best. He has actually told me it's open, what time you coming, I'll mess with it a little and close it for ya! I **** ya not...if it's possible, sometimes they will...especially on beautiful days, but also on some not so! Good luck and let me know how ya do. River is #2 on my list...Berlin #1 and Erie #3....just can't really afford Erie this year.....good luck! Seen everything up to and including #10eyes come out of MCumberland. My best? 4.5 lbs!!


----------



## RalphtheAirborneRanger (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey snake thanks for all the insite. I hesitated this morning and decided not to go instead choosing Berlin for the day, which was a great choice btw. I'm gonna head down to the river soon, and I'll definitely let you no how I do.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

fished the new cumberland dam for the first time today, from the wv side, its a haul to get to, all the locks or whatever you call them were open, and it was really hard to fish close to the dam, we went down to where the bricks are and hammered some smallmouth, caught 2 walleye, a few sauger, a gar and a sheepshead


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ATTA-BOY Willy!!!
We've been hitting,,, say the Beaver,,,, flows into the Ohio. THE SMALLIES ARE ON FIRE. We usually only have an hour or two, each evening,,, but in one hour last night, we ran out of 2 dozen minnies. Every cast that hit a backwash/ eddy, yielded a fish!
WHAT A BALL! I just can't wait till the white bass & crappies move in!!!
We'll have to take 4 dozen minnies!!!

BTW, We just use a pencil bobber,,, set to the exact right depth on a drift,,, a single splitshot and a SOFT gold aberdeen hook,,, very few snaggs. For some reason, the smallies just would NOT hit a lead-head-jig???


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Doboy said:


> ATTA-BOY Willy!!!
> We've been hitting,,, say the Beaver,,,, flows into the Ohio. THE SMALLIES ARE ON FIRE. We usually only have an hour or two, each evening,,, but in one hour last night, we ran out of 2 dozen minnies. Every cast that hit a backwash/ eddy, yielded a fish!
> WHAT A BALL! I just can't wait till the white bass & crappies move in!!!
> We'll have to take 4 dozen minnies!!!
> ...



we were catching everything on a chartreuse 1/4 ounce jighead with a pearl 3in grub. was real easy to get snagged down there with a jighead but we managed to only lose a couple


----------



## RalphtheAirborneRanger (Feb 16, 2011)

It's crazy when there's all sorts of different technique and ways I come up with to catch fish when sometimes the best way is just a hook and bobber.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

With the river being up a little, I always call ahead, especially at the cost of gas. And when the WV side wicket is open, it's nearly impossible to fish. Good luck to all. My personal best time to fish? Late Oct/early Nove into say about April. Rarely have fished it after that. Heard guys say they catch walleye yr round. Have taken my boat down during the summer and got eyes than too. Just few and far between. Good luck to all....


























a


----------

